# jetzt gebe ich euch auch mal was



## Tetsuo (7. März 2001)

Also ich habe mir überlegt das ich euch meinen Anonymmailer zur Verfügung stelle.

Schaut euch das Teil erst mal genau an unter:

http://www.christian-koerner.de/test/phptest.html

Also er funktioniert ganz easy oben gibst du die Mailaddy ein an die du schicken willst. Darunter der Text der in der Mail stehen soll.

Anonym ist er deshalb weil als herkunft nur "CGI-Mailer" steht. 

Eingebunden wird er ganz einfach via Form in eine html datei wie im source der oben angegebenen.

Ich denke Ihr schafft das schon. Den source des scriptes ansich könnt ihr hier Downloaden:

http://www.christian-koerner.de/test/test.php3

!!!wichtig!!! macht rechtsklick speichern unter sonst löst ihr ihn aus.

Im Moment schickt er nur eine Mail das lässt sich aber im source der datei ändern.
Ihr könnt alles ändern die formatierung des textes in der mail usw. und ihr könnt beliebig viele mails verschicken was sich auch im source ändern lässt.

Falls Ihr noch fragen oder anregungen habt Mailt mir einfach an 

webmaster@christian-koerner.de

Viel Spass


----------



## Quentin (7. März 2001)

goil, das is ja richtig super...

thx, werds mir bei gelegenheit einverleiben *g*

mfg


----------



## deathsin (7. März 2001)

*toll*

sowas ist echt immer praktisch vorallem wenn man jemandem internet (natürlich nur legale) ádressen oder so schickt


----------



## Quentin (7. März 2001)

ich habs grad mal ausprobiert... aber das funzt nicht.


kann es sein das das einfach nur stark (sehr stark!) verzögert ankommt??

buhu, wenn du wüsstest wie sehr mir der remailer geholfen hätte *schluchz* aber auf das will ich ja nicht näher eingehen 


kannste mal nachschaun / was tun???


mfg


----------



## Klon (7. März 2001)

Wirklich Anonyme Emails kann man auch dank des ein oder anderen Providers schicken, gell Ibi *grin

Na ja, trozdem danke für das ding, wird mir beim lernen von PHP helfen, ich kann nur noch ma das Buch vonJörg Krause empfehlen!

Greets,
Klon


----------



## Tetsuo (7. März 2001)

Es sollte mit meinen jetzigen Standarteinstellungen gehen und zwar eine Mail. Wenn nicht überprüfe die anbindung in der dazugehörigen html muss alles so wie in meiner phptest.html sein


----------



## Tetsuo (7. März 2001)

Ach Quentin ganz wichtig ich weiss ja nicht ob Ihrs wisst aber der geht nicht Lokal!!! Nur auf einem HTTP Server der min. PHP3 unterstützt.

Oder Ihr installiert euch das PHP3 Paket für Linux oder Win je nachdem 

Have Fun


----------



## Quentin (8. März 2001)

ich war wohl online.

es geht übrigens doch 

nur eben sehr stark (!!) verzögert kam die mail an.

ich habs ja von deiner original datei aus probiert...


----------



## deathsin (11. März 2001)

das ist total toll das es doch funktioniert

aber kann man das nicht noch performencen so dass es schneller wird?


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (11. März 2001)

wollt ihr eine ASP version?

Liste externer SMTP Anbieter http://www.fernuni-hagen.de/URZ/smtp-liste.html


----------



## deathsin (11. März 2001)

hmmm nun schon wieder eine inteligennte frage von mir:

was ist ASP?
ich würde gerne wissen was man damit so ungefähr machen kann

fände es toll wenn ihr mir mal ein wenig darüber berichten könntet


----------



## Dizzybaer (11. März 2001)

asp = Advanced Server pages, damit kann man dynamische Seiten erstellen, diese sicherheitstechnisch ausbauen, etc. siehe http://www.tradedoubler.com als Beispiel!!!!!!


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (11. März 2001)

Näheres:

Asp ist keine Programmiersprache. ASP erlaubt die Ausführung von Skripten, also Programmierbefehlen, auf der Serverseite. Es ist also eine Umgebung für Server-Side-Scripting. Skriptsprachen sind einfache Anweisungssprachen, mit denen ein übergeordnetes System in seinem Ausführungsverhalten gesteuert wird. 
Asp erlubt die Ausführung von Skriptsprachen, vorzugsweise VBscript und JScript. VBscript basiert auf Visual Basic und viele Standartbefehle sind in Syntax und Anwendung identisch. Dazu kommen aber noch befehle (eigentlich Objekte), welche die serverspezifischen Aufgaben übernehmen oder Datenbanken ansprechen. Jscript ist das Pendant zu Netscapes Javascript und erlaubt die Ausführung von Javascipt-Befehlen auf Serverseite.

Wenn der Browser die Seite angefordert hat, liest die ASP engine die Seite von oben nach unten durch, führt die gefundenen Befehle aus und erstellt daraus eine HTML-Seite. Diese fertige HTML-Seite wird dann an den Browser gesendet. Da der Browser die Datei mit der Endung .asp erwartet, bleibt der dateiname dabei unverändert, die Befehle sind allerdings nicht mehr sichtbar - dafür aber das Ergebnis, die fertige HTML-Seite.

Bei CGI gehts ungefähr genauso.
-
Als Beispiel: http://www.grauerholz.de


[Editiert von TTrek am 11.03.2001 um 19:54]


----------



## deathsin (11. März 2001)

ahh

jetzt wird mir einiges klar

vielen dank 
TTrek


----------



## DBaer (14. März 2001)

Wann tut sich denn mal was an http://www.grauerholz.de, ich finde da nur ein Gästebuch und die Banner??? Wäre toll, wenn du uns benachrichtigst!

Dizzybaer


----------

